# US denies attacks on Syria



## Bleipriester (Apr 8, 2018)

The situation is unclear. It is not even clear whether jets or cruise missiles struck the T-4 Military Airport.
SANA reported cruise missiles but that would mean the US attacked. But the Pentagon denied any attack.

Possible procedures:
- Phrump attacked Syria but does not have the balls to stand behind it.
- Israeli jets attacked the airbase - jets allegedly used a route often used by the IAF

Pentagon officials reportedly deny launching an attack at Syrian airbase
Update: Cruise missiles target eastern Homs airport
Breaking: Massive explosions heard in eastern Homs after unknown jets enter from Lebanon


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Apr 8, 2018)

What?  If the U.S. military didn't attack those places, why the hell is it there?  It's no secret that the U.S. has historically opposed Assad and his regime.  (I truly don't know what Trump's position re: Assad is.  I don't know that Trump even has one.)


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 8, 2018)

Xelor said:


> What?  If the U.S. military didn't attack those places, why the hell is it there?  It's no secret that the U.S. has historically opposed Assad and his regime.  (I truly don't know what Trump's position re: Assad is.  I don't know that Trump even has one.)


No, he has no opinion on Assad, but his thread-holders do.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 8, 2018)

Update:
At least eight of the missiles were intercepted. The attack is probably Israeli but it isn´t confirmed.
Following strikes in the next days by Trump and Macron are expected but we will see. Maybe, hopefully, there will be nothing, since Russia threatened the US but not Israel.

Update: Syrian Army claims 8 missiles shot down by air defenses
US, France to issue 'strong, joint' response to Douma attacks


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 8, 2018)

Xelor said:


> What?  If the U.S. military didn't attack those places, why the hell is it there?  It's no secret that the U.S. has historically opposed Assad and his regime.  (I truly don't know what Trump's position re: Assad is.  I don't know that Trump even has one.)



Well, being he said "Animal Assad" that's not looking good. 

Looks like playing right into the Neocon plan to me. I thought Trump was smarter than that.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 9, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > What?  If the U.S. military didn't attack those places, why the hell is it there?  It's no secret that the U.S. has historically opposed Assad and his regime.  (I truly don't know what Trump's position re: Assad is.  I don't know that Trump even has one.)
> ...



Marion.

Some sources are saying: the Israelis.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 9, 2018)

Could be the British.

They're just across the water in Akrotiri.


----------



## Balancer (Apr 9, 2018)

Sorry, crosspost from the parallel topic:

According to official information of the Russian Defense Ministry, a blow to the Syrian airbase was inflicted by two Israeli F-15s. They, not flying to the territory of Syria, fired 8 missiles. Five missiles were shot down by ground-based air defense weapons, three reached the airbase.

A complex military-political situation. Geography in the region is so dense that Israel can attack Syria even from its territory. But Russia, obviously, is not ready to directly destroy Israeli military equipment in Israel.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Could be a welcome knock on the door, a joint effort to show how western allies they can easily confuse Russia while the US is positioning itself to leave.
All of the options might be correct together, but it's not the west that is confused about the situation.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 9, 2018)

It seems to me, nobody knows who anyone is anymore. Or who is supposed to be fighting whom. 

As for relying on 'official information', that's a joke.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Could be a welcome knock on the door, a joint effort to show how western allies they can easily confuse Russia while the US is positioning itself to leave.
> All of the options might be correct together, but it's not the west that is confused about the situation.



I'm getting more confused by the minute.

All this 'alleged' stuff, and decisions based on that?


----------



## Mindful (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Could be a welcome knock on the door, a joint effort to show how western allies they can easily confuse Russia while the US is positioning itself to leave.
> All of the options might be correct together, but it's not the west that is confused about the situation.



Coinciding with the weird goings on concerning the UK Russian poisonings.

Nothing's been proved as yet, diplomats galore  being expelled on the validity of 'alleged' accusations. Maybe to boost Mrs. May's almost non existent popularity?


'Alleged' being the word of the day.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 9, 2018)

Is anybody actually in charge?


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Is anybody actually in charge?


Looks like the west has got an upper hand with this, Russia is confused.

HaShem is in charge, 
make good deeds as much as possible.


----------



## miketx (Apr 9, 2018)

Trump should just do like Obama did and tell all to CNN so we can know what the military is planning.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> Trump should just do like Obama did and tell all to CNN so we can know what the military is planning.



not even funny


----------



## harmonica (Apr 9, 2018)

if no outsider knows for sure who did, then it could be an inside job


----------



## harmonica (Apr 9, 2018)

Balancer said:


> Sorry, crosspost from the parallel topic:
> 
> According to official information of the Russian Defense Ministry, a blow to the Syrian airbase was inflicted by two Israeli F-15s. They, not flying to the territory of Syria, fired 8 missiles. Five missiles were shot down by ground-based air defense weapons, three reached the airbase.
> 
> A complex military-political situation. Geography in the region is so dense that Israel can attack Syria even from its territory. But Russia, obviously, is not ready to directly destroy Israeli military equipment in Israel.


5 out of 8 missiles shot down is a lot..that's hard to believe
it's hard enough to shoot slower moving airplanes
we had trouble shooting down larger SCUD missiles
very, very hard to believe


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> if no outsider knows for sure who did, then it could be an inside job


 hm... 
 An excuse to move more Iranian air force then already moved yesterday?


----------



## harmonica (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > if no outsider knows for sure who did, then it could be an inside job
> ...


what's the Israeli motive?


----------



## harmonica (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Update:
> At least eight of the missiles were intercepted. The attack is probably Israeli but it isn´t confirmed.
> Following strikes in the next days by Trump and Macron are expected but we will see. Maybe, hopefully, there will be nothing, since Russia threatened the US but not Israel.
> 
> ...


very hard to intercept missiles --I don't believe that at all


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I actually do't see any on the face of it at the current moment. Only if there was a sudden significant movement of forces towards us.

Think we understand better than anyone that until the Iranian deal there's no sense in attacking without a serious reason on the ground. We also know of the forming agreement in the region lead by Trump that we would not want to jeopardize.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Seyduram Mousavi, Akbar Zarangantani, Lutfi Nisar and Mahdi Yazdali are the victims of the overnight attack on the Syrian military base in Homs.
One of the people killed in the attack attributed to Israel (the last picture) is a Revolutionary Guards officer with the rank of colonel.

There're reports about a coordination but no participation. The Russians flew their jets towards the sea without seeing who or what was taking place.


----------



## Balancer (Apr 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> 5 out of 8 missiles shot down is a lot..that's hard to believe
> it's hard enough to shoot slower moving airplanes
> we had trouble shooting down larger SCUD missiles
> very, very hard to believe



Scud is a ballistic missile. And this is a difficult target for air defense of the early 1990s. But even such missiles are no longer a difficult target for modern air defense systems. And now in Israel some small cruise missiles were launched, most likely Delilah.

Delilah (missile) - Wikipedia

This is not a difficult target for air defense. Here, rather, on the contrary, it is unpleasant that three missiles broke through.

According to rumors, the air defense facilities were suppressed by electronic countermeasures, so this result turned out to be such a bad result.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> The situation is unclear. It is not even clear whether jets or cruise missiles struck the T-4 Military Airport.
> SANA reported cruise missiles but that would mean the US attacked. But the Pentagon denied any attack.
> 
> Possible procedures:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Is anybody actually in charge?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> The situation is unclear. It is not even clear whether jets or cruise missiles struck the T-4 Military Airport.
> SANA reported cruise missiles but that would mean the US attacked. But the Pentagon denied any attack.
> 
> Possible procedures:
> ...


The US and / or NATO should take animal Assad out. Shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2018)

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Could be a welcome knock on the door, a joint effort to show how western allies they can easily confuse Russia while the US is positioning itself to leave.
> ...


Russia got very aggressive, very quickly under Obama.  They correctly read him as an incompetent, inexperienced spineless piece of shit.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Update:
> ...


Few missiles reached the base causing minor damage.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Seyduram Mousavi, Akbar Zarangantani, Lutfi Nisar and Mahdi Yazdali are the victims of the overnight attack on the Syrian military base in Homs.
> One of the people killed in the attack attributed to Israel (the last picture) is a Revolutionary Guards officer with the rank of colonel.
> 
> There're reports about a coordination but no participation. The Russians flew their jets towards the sea without seeing who or what was taking place.


The Israelis have an agreement with the Russians, they probably told them to get out of the way.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

Libanon confirms Israeli jets fired the missiles cowardly from Lebanese airspace:

Breaking: Lebanese military confirms Israel attacked Syria's T-4 base, provides new details


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2018)

Way to go Israel!


----------



## harmonica (Apr 9, 2018)

Balancer said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > 5 out of 8 missiles shot down is a lot..that's hard to believe
> ...


do you have links on the defense systems?--not the attacking missiles


----------



## Mindful (Apr 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody actually in charge?




Don't let it be you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The situation is unclear. It is not even clear whether jets or cruise missiles struck the T-4 Military Airport.
> ...


The day will come and Assad will punish Zionist murderers. Now they are shooting civilians and journalists, firing missiles from outside Syria. But the army will come. The day of your suicide.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I've made a life of doing it.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Hah? Syrian army can't fight its way out of a paper bag.  All that is is good for is committing genocide on its own people.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


IDF is professional in shooting civilians. They didn´t win a single battle on the ground for decades. The battle hardened Syrian army will come to the Golan Heights. IDF will run like chickens.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Meanwhile, Assad and his army have killed over 600,000 of their own people and counting.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Source: Al-Qaeda. Well done, Roudy.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

Update: 
Trump to decide whether he will order attacks on Syria in the next 24 - 48 hours.

Breaking: Trump will decide whether or not to bomb Syria in the next 48 hours


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

#BREAKING NEWS: Turkish media is now reporting that the USS Donald Cook, a destroyer armed with #Tomahawk cruise missiles, has arrived off the coast of Syria - and is being harassed by low-flying Russian warplanes.
NewsAlertHQ on Twitter

ALERTE INFO - #Syrie: Le navire destroyer américain de missiles guidés USS Donald Cook (DDG-75) a prit position à 100 kilomètres à l'ouest de la ville de #Tartous." #Syria
FranceNews24 on Twitter

#BREAKING: Initial reports of fighter jets taking off from Diyarbakır Airbase in #Diyarbakır #Turkey moments ago
ELINT News on Twitter


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

* According to reports, the Syrian Air Force is transferring some of its more advanced fighter planes to the Hamimim Russian airport near Latakia. Syria's assessment is that the US, France and Britain will try to destroy the Syrian air force.

* - Units of 4th Armored Corps dismantle their checkpoints in the Damascus area.

WASHINGTON - WASHINGTON (AP) - President Donald Trump says Syrian chemical attack 'will be met forcefully,' but won't discuss timing.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

UN unable to confirm a chemical attack took place, investigates further.

UN unable to 'independently verify the allegations' of chemical attack in Douma (video)

The tomahawk wielding Indian will again ignore international and US law and launch attacks on a sovereign nation triggered by a terrorist group.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

Phrump making another hole in a runway will feel great and mighty but is a just low life animal. We laugh and laugh, you incredible piece of shit.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> UN unable to confirm a chemical attack took place, investigates further.
> 
> UN unable to 'independently verify the allegations' of chemical attack in Douma (video)
> 
> The tomahawk wielding Indian will again ignore international and US law and launch attacks on a sovereign nation triggered by a terrorist group.



When was the UN, or anyone, given a pass by Russia and Syria, to the location in order to investigate immediately.
All I know is they've been sitting on their chairs in the last  hour blowing air about possible investigation without any specific time-line or urgency.
I have no knowledge about technologies to clear gas attack evidence, but they should have get there the moment they've heard about, not just vaguely talk about it hours later.

How can one confirm or know anything like that?
Especially when You see significant movement of Iranian air forces in short time after the incidents.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > UN unable to confirm a chemical attack took place, investigates further.
> ...


Of course they can´t. So Trump can´t as well.
Last year´s chemical false flag was also never investigated. The UN was asked to investigate on-site but they never did. Today it is much easier as the place of the alleged attack is now accessible and free of terrorists.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



That's what the Russians SAY, yet how many hours passed since the incident?
And only now they're talking about ALLOWING the UN in...

This in not a sign of a powerful working body but a pushover. Not how one takes control of such a situation. And it doesn't seem anyone of the big players in Syria are willing to take responsibility , they try to gain time instead of solving it quickly,
In the meanwhile from what I see, the US only placed one ship near the coast.

Who knows, do destroyers walk alone?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


The place was just liberated.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


They will send some missiles. Russia will take out the sources of fire and Syria will send some missiles to US bases in Syria.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




When, which hour?
 Footage of the moment to cross with information on the gas attack?


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yesterday they thought a sub was a attacking them, while they saw something like a 3 front attack on their systems, south, east, west. And not the jets that today, they claim were around the corner.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


The Russians arrived in Douma hours ago.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Don´t know about subs. Israeli attacks are frequent and nothing new. They use any pretext to start an aggression.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You think this is worthy comment for an investigation?
They might be buying time to clean up.

And it was their responsibility to allow the area be open for immediate investigation, *yesterday.
*


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Look, you have no idea what criminals ruled the place for years. You cannot go there just because the terrorists are being evacuated.
There could still be terrorists launching revenge attacks. The terrorists could still detonate bombs. Booby traps may be all over the place.
It is not save to go there.

Syria, Russia and Iran do not bear any responsibility, by the way. Only those who are in support of the "rebels" do.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I'm just telling You that Russians and Syrians blamed about 5 different countries in the east, south and west during the hour of the attack. From what they say now one can gather that while Israeli jets flew in the direction of Syria, Russian jets flew by in the opposite direction because they thought a sub was attacking them from the sea.

This doesn't look like Russia really knows what'a going on in Syria in the real time as well as everybody thought.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


The Russian presence isn´t all-embracing. It´s still Syria and Damascus has the sole say. The Russians have probably not more troops in Syria than the US has.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Until proven otherwise responsibility goes to the powers who claim to rule the place - Russia and Syria.
But I understand what You say about evacuation and the danger on the ground.

However those are excuses.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



From here it looks like Russians have MUCH more troops, and casualties.
and that Assad has the least control over his country in context of Russia, Iran and Turkey presence.

Assad could use this to boost his image and invite all in the immediate hour for an opem-to all investigation, and simply ask for help in dealing with this if he had no connection or had the control to decide for his country.
If he did it immediately his image could improve instantly.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Excuses? I have no information that the UN asked for access. And before they can enter, the place must be declared save. That doesn´t take too long.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


That´s propaganda. Syria is run by the Syrian state. Russian and Iranian presence is approved by Damascus. Turkish presence only partly, not in Afrin. The deals of Russia, Turkey and Iran will ensure that the relations can start normalizing. It is save to say that Turkey is trying to get the maximum but that maximum is totally different from the maximum of 2015, when Turkey was _the_ terror hub of Nusra and ISIS.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



This is a valid concern but as well could be simply a way to gain time.
Again the UN and every country has forces who themselves have field investigators and laborataries to deal with such situations - they're forces themselves.
All Assad and Russia had to do was to open up and ask for assistance, instead of blowing air for hours  in the halls of the UN.

This is not a conduct of someone who's certain he was not involved in the alleged crime.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


When dealing with the UN you don´t know if they are doing their job or just acting on the behalf of Washington. The UN will be granted access as soon as they ask for. Cooperation of Damascus and UN was always fruitful and welcome, particularly when it is about IDPs. But parts of the UN always tune in in Washington´s songs.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



That's not serious, of course the UN is not doing their job.
Then again I don't understand how You don't see that it was in Assad's interests, and responsibility to make sure the UN was present with him on the ground the minute he reached the place.

He could later say the UN lied and fabricated stuff but at least would gain some legitimacy on the issue.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Now # urgent
Four raids on military sites belonging to the regime of Bashar_ in the area of Alkaswa near Damascus
Zilaan on Twitter

The Balsht crackers are air raids from an unknown flight targeting the regime's positions in al-Keswa near Damascus
محمد نور المفتاح M on Twitter

# Urgent after Trump threats
Now four raids on military sites belonging to the regime of Bashar_ in the area of Alkaswa near Damascus
aboawad on Twitter

**The reports are not confirmed yet.*


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

#BREAKING: Reports from sources that the Syrian Arab Army has begun to evacuate key locations and bases in and around Deir Ez Zor city in Eastern Syria

ELINT News on Twitter


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Wouldn't be surprised if all the US did tonight was merely move one ship into sight,
 and Russian screens went disco, showing as if Pakistan and Nigeria were attacking them...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 9, 2018)

Photos Show Syria's T4 Airbase After Israeli Airstrike


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 9, 2018)

Beware of the Op..........trying to fan the flames with false data

Caught the op before on this..............not to be trusted.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


What was in Assad interest?


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Photos Show Syria's T4 Airbase After Israeli Airstrike



Do green bushes usually survive explosions in a radius of 5 meters?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Photos Show Syria's T4 Airbase After Israeli Airstrike
> ...


Not seeing that in the pics


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Beware of the Op..........trying to fan the flames with false data
> 
> Caught the op before on this..............not to be trusted.


What are you babbling?


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



1st and last pictures.
I ask because I really don't know, but seems strange.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Beware of the Op..........trying to fan the flames with false data
> ...


You know exactly what I'm saying........you have used old fake photo's with me before.................and I caught you on it.

These photo's are not old ................but they from that site I posted say it was IDF f-15's that hit


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


I'm not seeing a crater......but to me the blast would be up and out..........don't think everything ground level would be wasted......What seems strange is the last pic to the right..............seems the wall.....ground there is shaped like it had been groomed.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I have no idea what you are talking about. What fake photos? Your photos don´t show much damage, anyway. Especially the planes look pretty vital. I have posted one of the pics hours ago, by the way:

US denies attacks on Syria


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Look he already was telling everyone there would be a gas attack weeks ago, so that he has a cover- You posted it.

Did he bring any French, British or even Indonesian witnesses with him? If not strange, this is the opportunity he could use, that I'm talking about. 
Fishy.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


That´s idiotic. The Syrian military has never used chemical weapons.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Right, I thought it was a dump of materials or an unfinished wall.
These are not the pictures I'm used to see from such operations. On the satellites they usually show much more clear destruction, such that cannot be mistaken on the ground.
The whole site looks almost like it was abandoned decades ago.

In addition when AA missiles are shot they show huge parts of the rockets lying in some field, of which we see none here.

The stick in the 5th photo is claimed to be what remained from the intercepted rocket, which looks like a joke to me. What do You think?


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 9, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Possible procedures:  - Phrump attacked Syria but does not have the balls to stand behind it.



Brilliant analysis.  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 9, 2018)

Balancer said:


> According to official information of the Russian Defense Ministry...


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 10, 2018)

Syria invites OPCW to investigate reported chemical weapons attack in Douma


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 10, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Beware of the Op..........trying to fan the flames with false data
> 
> Caught the op before on this..............not to be trusted.


BEWARE! FFF! Fucking Fake Footage!

T-4 base after Zionist attack, three missiles hit the base.


----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Beware of the Op..........trying to fan the flames with false data
> ...



That fake footage we discussed was produced by Russian officials.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 10, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


The Syrians have nice stuff capable of intercepting missiles. If Phrump and his French dachshund attack they will suffer more disappointments. Not only will only minor damage be done but the retaliation will be severe.


----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Well You called it fake, the pictures were released by Russia as far as I know.
What does Assad have to intercept missiles?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 10, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


I didn´t call it fake, it was just irony.

Syria´s most advanced systems are the Pantsir S1 and S-300.
90 Pantsir S1 systems are in service in the Syrian military - you see, there is no important military installation that is not protected by the Pantsir system.
The Pantsir is very likely the world´s best system of its kind.

But Syria has also other systems in service that are able to intercept cruise missiles. Buk for example, S-200 should also be capable to intercept missiles. Maybe, others as well, like Kub.

Also deployed in Syria but operated by Russia is the Krasukha electronic warfare system that probably helped to intercept Tomahawks in Trump´s last year´s annual aggression.


----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Of all You posted only S-300 has anti-missile system capabilities.  Those are long range, not the ones filmed. The left parts would simply destroy residential areas. Don't think it was that.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 10, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


You are really clueless.

"The Pantsir-S1 was designed to provide point air defence of military/industrial/administrative installations against aircraft, helicopters, precision munitions, cruise missiles and UAVs and to provide additional protection to air defence units from enemy air attacks employing precision munitions especially at the low to extremely low ranges."

Pantsir-S1 - Wikipedia


"The *Buk missile system* (Russian: "Бук"; “beech” (tree), /bʊk/) is a family of self-propelled, medium-range surface-to-air missile systems developed by the Soviet Union and its successor state, the Russian Federation, and designed to counter cruise missiles, smart bombs, fixed- and rotary-wing aircraft, and unmanned aerial vehicles.

Buk missile system - Wikipedia


You see, it is game over for Phrump and co.


----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2018)

Look at the wall in the middle,


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 10, 2018)

rylah said:


> Look at the wall in the middle,


Any point here?


----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the wall in the middle,
> ...



First real looking pictures of the aftermath that I see, thought it was worth sharing,
instead of those Mission to Mars nonsense published by Russia.

Now seriously Blei, do You recognize the emblem:


----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> You see, it is game over for Phrump and co.



In the meantime it's not the US that is confused and panicking at the moment.
All US has done is bring a ship and whole of Syrian and Russian forces are up, so why all the chest beating...

What do You think is going to happen?


----------



## Mindful (Apr 10, 2018)

*Gas attack! Why does no-one ask, "Why gas people when you are wining?"*





We hear and see the ‘world-wide’ response to the ‘Alleged’ chemical weapons attack on the town of Douma in Eastern Ghouta, Syria; but no-one asks the obvious question: *Why gas?*Why use a banned chemical weapon when you are winning? Why use the one thing which ‘some’ Western governments react to like Pavlov’s dogs? Why use chemical weaponry when America’s President Trump unleashed fifty-odd cruise missiles on a Syria/Russian air base the last time it was RUMOURED that there had been a gas attack by the Syrians?

It just doesn’t make strategic sense. President Assad is no fool, and he knows he mustn’t upset his Russian and Iranian backers and ‘friends’, mainly because his Army and his Air Force are totally dependent upon both for major war supplies. But the reports of ‘children suffering’ flood onto the news website pages of the Western world, and everyone commences talking about how soon it will be before Trump unleashes his cruise missiles once again.

So let us look at the ‘Sources’ who are bleating so loudly of the devastation. Firstly, lets check out the *Syrian Observatory for Human Rights*.Let’s check out the the so-called *‘White Helmets*’ who are supposed to be involved in ‘rescuing’ the survivors.

One would give, maybe, some credibility if it; or rather him (because it is one man) was based in Beirut, or Damascus itself, or even in Turkey; but definitely in the Middle East. So where is SOHR, this formidable *One Man Intelligence organisation based*? Coventry! He reckons he runs the entire operation with the help and support of 200 ‘activists’ on the ground in Syria. He’s never actually met any of them, but *‘trusts them implicitly*’. Well, that’s all right then! So why do the world’s media record and recount his epistles as just short of the Gospels? Because there’s no-one stupid enough to go in and film what happens, in reality!

The White Helmets are stated as being a outfit run by volunteers; but no-one has actually seen them anywhere near an actual fight, rescuing ‘survivors’. They are supposed to have documented the gas attack on Douma, but there seem to be a few photos of small kids with tears in their eyes; but very little else. I am reminded of only one episode, documented by a blogger which was entitled* The “Wounded Boy In Orange Seat” *– Another Staged “White Helmets” Stunt, where a truly epic, but unfortunately totally-staged, photograph of a small dusty, presumably traumatised, small boy went around the world.

independent Canadian *journo Eva Bartlett* stated:-

_“So they [the White Helmets] are not credible. The SOHR are not credible. ‘Unnamed activists’ are not credible. Once or twice maybe, but every time? Not credible. So your sources on the ground – you don’t have them. You ask why we aren’t seeing this. This relates to the other gentleman’s question about why most of the corporate media are telling lies about Syria. It’s because this is the agenda; if they had told the truth about Syria from the beginning, we wouldn’t be here now. We wouldn’t have seen so many people killed.”_

I am no military man, my world’s endeavours were devoted to building things, and making them work. But military logic dictates that if you are winning, if you are beating the living shit out of an enemy who just stubbornly resists because his Sky Fairy (a.k.a. Allah) tells him to; you don’t shit on your own doorstep by dosing a couple of hundred civilians with sarin gas. There is no logic to that deadly scenario, which begs the question: who gains? Assad and the Syrian Government? Its the last thing they want! Any one of the dozen Muslim splinter groups which are supported by Qatar and the Saudis? More than likely! But is anyone pointing fingers at them? Nope, its the easy target for the New York Times, the Guardian and all the hangers-on. Excepting one. Its a strange day when *I stand alongside Jeremy Corbyn,* but this time, I reckon he is right!


Posted in ATW


----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> *Gas attack! Why does no-one ask, "Why gas people when you are wining?"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still don't get one thing -

he's winning, Russian and Iranian forces are present. He captures the city, and all they do is blow air in the UN halls for hours?
If I wanted to prove I was uninvolved I'd take British, French, Malasiyan, Indian, Swiss and Slovak scientists immediately as I reach the place, and made sure to make the investigation as open as possible - and make them report on an hourly basis on the mass media so that no one can claim I'm involved.

Too fishy, too messy, too long and too dangerous to sweep under the rug.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 10, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Two warehouses were struck, nobody denied that.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 10, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > You see, it is game over for Phrump and co.
> ...


Unpredictable. Phrump is eager. But he has been warned about the consequences. He just delayed his decision.

Breaking: Trump to announce decision on Syria strike 'soon' - Fox News


----------



## skye (Apr 10, 2018)

Anybody with half a brain cell  can see this was a nother false flag in Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 10, 2018)

The Syrian air defense is on high alert.

"The Syrian Air Defense forces have been placed on high alert across the country amid reports of an imminent U.S. attack on Syria.

According to the latest military report from the coastal province of Latakia, the Syrian Air Force and their air defense teams have been ordered by their central command to stay on high alert until further notice.


The Russian military has also encouraged the Syrian military to remain on red alert, while also sharing intel reports on potential targets for the U.S. military.

However, despite reports of an ‘imminent’ attack, the Syrian military reports no unusual air activity around the eastern Mediterranean, adding that it has been quiet night.

A source from the Syrian military told Al-Masdar this week that they believe the U.S. will likely target one of their imperative airbases near the Damascus Governorate."

Syrian Air Defense placed on high alert across Syria


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Warehouses?
Most of the officers who take pictures with Soleimani end up in coffins on short notice,
that's how he received his nickname in the Arab world.


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Or was it already made and You guys are clueless?
If all it takes is one ship in eyesight for the Iranians to begin evacuation to Iraq, and on top of that engaging the whole joint- military in Syria to full extent, then it's already an equation change.

I think Trump is pulling them by the nose.


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2018)

skye said:


> Anybody with half a brain cell  can see this was a nother false flag in Syria.



I don't understand how people excuse the responsibility of the ruling powers with this logic.

Looks like - if someone steals a donut from a police car while the cop is watching, it just equits the thief from any responsibility by the mere ridiculousness of the act?

If a daughter of a criminal was murdered in the house - it's just too ridiculous to suspect the father?


----------



## Balancer (Apr 11, 2018)

rylah said:


> [If I wanted to prove I was uninvolved I'd take British, French, Malasiyan, Indian, Swiss and Slovak scientists immediately as I reach the place, and made sure to make the investigation as open as possible - and make them report on an hourly basis on the mass media so that no one can claim I'm involved.



Assad in such cases constantly invites experts to conduct an investigation. But the West for some reason is not interested in the investigation.

«Syria ready to provide OPCW investigators access to Shayrat airbase — UN envoy»

Syria ready to provide OPCW investigators access to Shayrat airbase — UN envoy

«Syria Invites OPCW to Probe Alleged Chemical Attack in E Ghouta»

Syria Invites OPCW to Probe Alleged Chemical Attack in E Ghouta - Reports

And more...


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2018)

Balancer said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > [If I wanted to prove I was uninvolved I'd take British, French, Malasiyan, Indian, Swiss and Slovak scientists immediately as I reach the place, and made sure to make the investigation as open as possible - and make them report on an hourly basis on the mass media so that no one can claim I'm involved.
> ...



1st link is from a year ago.
2nd link sites a call for scientists by Russia 3 days after the incident, and one can argue was a result of pressure from Trump.

So don't tell me You don't understand the suspicion.


----------



## Balancer (Apr 11, 2018)

harmonica said:


> do you have links on the defense systems?--not the attacking missiles



What exactly are you interested in? Air defense means, which today is likely armed with Syria? Russia supplied there several tactical air defense systems. 36 Pantsir-S1 and several Buk-M2E. Maybe there is something else that the media did not recognize.

Pantsir-S1 - Wikipedia

Buk missile system - Wikipedia


----------



## Balancer (Apr 11, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Meanwhile, Assad and his army have killed over 600,000 of their own people and counting.



That's why Assad is so loved in Syria. Therefore, he is not afraid to come to the front line, to military units, to combat areas.

Or are you in the West in the media do not show such infos? 

Look, with what monstrous protection the bloody tyrant moves in East Gut. At once it is visible - he killed 600 thousand inhabitants of his country!


----------



## Balancer (Apr 11, 2018)

rylah said:


> You think this is worthy comment for an investigation?
> They might be buying time to clean up.
> 
> And it was their responsibility to allow the area be open for immediate investigation, *yesterday.*



Syria almost immediately invited the OPCW to investigate. However, as in 2017. Then the OPCW did not respond to the invitation at all. This time they plan to arrive there within a week.



> According to SANA, Syria will provide all the necessary assistance to the OPCW specialists if they go to Douma.
> 
> The state news agency has also stated that the foreign ministry had "sent a formal invitation to the Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons to send a team from its fact-finding mission to visit Douma and investigate claims linked to the alleged use of chemical weapons there."
> 
> Syria Invites OPCW to Probe Alleged Chemical Attack in E Ghouta - Reports


----------



## harmonica (Apr 11, 2018)

Balancer said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > do you have links on the defense systems?--not the attacking missiles
> ...


very hard to believe, with Israel's great experience, that over *half *of their missiles/etc were destroyed......


----------



## Balancer (Apr 11, 2018)

rylah said:


> This doesn't look like Russia really knows what'a going on in Syria in the real time as well as everybody thought.



Features of the local relief, which Israel used more than once in past wars. The mountains do not allow Syria to see the air situation towards Israel. Even when using AWACS. On the contrary, Israel, having lifted the E-2C from its side, sees all of Syria as in the palm of your hand. Therefore, attacks from Israel will always be sudden.


----------



## Balancer (Apr 11, 2018)

rylah said:


> Of all You posted only S-300 has anti-missile system capabilities.  Those are long range, not the ones filmed. The left parts would simply destroy residential areas. Don't think it was that.



You have some strange idea of missiles. Usually cruise missiles are just automatic unmanned airplanes-kamikaze. In them there is nothing supernatural, these are light non-perishing supersonic goals that can be knocked down by anything.

Interception of cruise missiles in exercises is a common exercise.


----------



## Balancer (Apr 11, 2018)

harmonica said:


> very hard to believe, with Israel's great experience, that over *half *of their missiles/etc were destroyed......



On the contrary. If it were not for the experience of Israel, then all the missiles would have been destroyed. But this time, they say, air defense assets were partially suppressed by means of electronic countermeasures. Therefore, part of the missiles and broke through to the targets.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 11, 2018)

Balancer said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Of all You posted only S-300 has anti-missile system capabilities.  Those are long range, not the ones filmed. The left parts would simply destroy residential areas. Don't think it was that.
> ...


...''in exercises'' !!   the Israeli's/etc are not doing exercises but the real thing.....
..I'm not saying it's impossible, I'm saying this is rare for half or more than half of attack planes/missiles to be shot down
..the Israeli's were ''surprised and ''a lot'' of their planes were shot down in the beginning of the Yom Kippur War because of new AA defenses....
..but Israel should know about these Iranian defenses...I would think they would've countered them


----------



## Mindful (Apr 11, 2018)

*Time to Ramble.*






Sometime in the next few days the U.S. is going to do a military strike on Syria. What level no one knows, last time we struck one airfield.

The Brits and the French are steering commercial aircraft from the area. The Saudis, The Jordanians, and the Jews are on full alert. The Russians have pulled back assets from possible targets in Syria while we have an additional missile cruiser enroute which in reality is both prescheduled and only adds overkill.

There are already 7 ships sitting in range that have 100s of cruise missiles capable of hitting anywhere in the ME. Who knows maybe Trump will do nothing… There is that possibility. As the Russians moved their forces away from the Syrian Forces they did threaten that if they were hit it would be considered an act of War…. maybe that will scare Trump into not acting.

Is this all bark and no bite? I guess we shall see. The clock is ticking all we can do is watch.

Posted in ATW


----------



## Balancer (Apr 11, 2018)

Mindful said:


> maybe that will scare Trump into not acting.



The latest tweets of Trump make him doubt his mental health. Well, or he's writing right now, absolutely drunk.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 11, 2018)

When the little mad rocket man attacks, I hope his presence will be removed from Syria by force. Stand up to the mass murderers!


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2018)

Balancer said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > You think this is worthy comment for an investigation?
> ...


That was 3 days later.
Believe me I wish I could be certain that Assad didn't use gas, at the end of the day what happened - happened in an hour drive away from my town.

Syria/Russia/Iran- delayed it for 3 day by blowing air in the UN halls, and now the OPCW needs to prepare another 2 days... and this is supposed to be modern age fast Internet era?.
I think we can both agree that neither the OPCW nor the powers on the ground conduct themselves in a manner that relieves the stress. I want the investigations ended yesterday and televised reports on an hourly basis.

I wonder how much time Russia would wait if 200km from Moscow there was a suspected chemical attack?


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Stand up to the mass murderers!



Exactly what's being accomplished here, while You evacuate and move all Your forces on the ground - You're clueless about what's going on around.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 11, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Stand up to the mass murderers!
> ...


I heard Phrump sends the Truman carrier group with the German air defense frigate "Hessen" attached to it. Phrump also sent carriers to North Korea and nothing happened.
I hope Putin wakes up. How will he look like If Phrump knuckles under to Kim Jong Un but attacks Russian forces in Syria? Time to deploy advanced aircraft in Syria.
Whether the carrier group will attack Syria is unclear. The first thing that should happen is to disable "Hessen", the most advanced ship there. Then make some holes in the carrier´s runway and the show is over. Syria moves jets to Latakia where the Russians are. Easy for Phrump to be big boy and attack them when they are all together. Russians might react with a complaint at the UN, who knows.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 11, 2018)

Military option not only option, the White House says. Before anything happens, the Americans want to finish their talks with Israel, Saudi Arabia, France and the UK. The statement was not about an answer to the alleged chemical attack but about a "solution to the Syria-crisis".

Weißes Haus: Militärschlag in Syrien nicht die einzige Option - 11.04.18 - BÖRSE ONLINE


----------



## admonit (Apr 12, 2018)

Balancer said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't look like Russia really knows what'a going on in Syria in the real time as well as everybody thought.
> ...


Russian-Syrian airborne radar covers all of Israel - DEBKAfile


----------



## Mindful (Apr 12, 2018)

*Paul Joseph Watson*

Theresa May admits she doesn't know who did the chemical weapons attack, but is going to bomb Syria anyway. Total lunacy.




PM 'set to act on Syria without MPs' vote'
The prime minister believes the need for a response is urgent, government sources tell the BBC.
BBC.CO.UK


----------



## Mindful (Apr 12, 2018)

Paul Joseph Watson.
Saudi Arabia routinely kills Yemeni civilians with zero international condemnation. It barely makes the news.

Are we air striking Saudi Arabia? No, we're partnering with them to bomb Syria.




Saudi raids kill over 70 Yemeni civilians in 48 hours
Local media say at least 14 children among 71 victims of blitz targeting Houthi rebels across the country.
ALJAZEERA.COM


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Wait a sec, You're talking about a couple of ships one can see from a civilian airline...specifically the Iranian plane that exited 2 days ago, unlike any other plane straight forward towards Crete where there was no flight zone. Not to mention that their formal destination was Tehran - 180 degrees in the opposite direction.

All this while almost every significant Iranian, Russian and Syrian forces were exposed in panic?
Yeah You'r finger is on the pulse... look at the ships...


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2018)

How is the Sultan positioning himself in all this?
All I'm saying, everyone is focused on military, but no one sees that with this pressure everyone's positions have become more clear in the mess that is Syria, it also motivated a lot of players in the region to move quicker into further stages of cooperation.

All it took was a couple of ships in eyesight, and the picture suddenly becomes much clearer, Putin starts talking about cooperation, Assad immediately runs begging for investigations, Erdogan is all of a sudden silent as a mouse compared to last months declarations and takes a pro US turn, only slightly on the surface, but the effect is working.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 12, 2018)

Update:
- US says has no evidence, committed to end Syria crisis through Geneva talks
- Macron claims to have evidence
- British warplanes arrive in Cyprus
- Germany will not take part in possible military action
- Russia moves three long range bombers, accompanied by Su 35 planes, into the region, probably Iran. The bombers could carry cruise missiles, making Trump´s day
- Trump not so sure about attack anymore
- Assad warns West of destabilization, explains possible attack is response to victory, not alleged chemical attack

The US has no evidence, since they have nobody on the ground there, they say. Macron has nobody there as well, how could he have evidence, even if the attack happened (it didn´t).


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 12, 2018)

*German government TV ARD explains: Fake footage by US-funded "White Helmets" created weeks before alleged attack!*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 12, 2018)

I did two years of  "german"  -----The classes were difficult but semi-
required for "science majors"    (French was ok too) -----of the two classes------ie 50 students that started----by the end there were only
8 left  <<<<  that's my credential in german.     I did the finals ---ACED THEM ALL--------and then went home and german fell out of my head--  COMPLETELY


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 12, 2018)

Gunter Meyer is another established  arabist   (aka Baathist)  propagandaist dog


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Gunter Meyer is another established  arabist   (aka Baathist)  propagandaist dog


The gangsters around Jaysh al-Islam/AQ/IS do not agree with the report and put massive pressure on the broadcaster.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Gunter Meyer is another established  arabist   (aka Baathist)  propagandaist dog
> ...



is that the best you can do,  CAPT?          your supporting
evidence is silly


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 12, 2018)

Update:

What do the Russians expect? They think that Phrump is going to fire his old rockets at first. Tomahawks Block I or II maybe. When the Syrian and Russian air defenses are engaged in intercepting these old missiles, Phrump wants to fart the smart rockets that then can freely hit the actual targets. The Russians think that 30 % of the missiles intercepted is a good result (includes Syrian air defense). But maybe the source underestimates the Syrian air defense.
Since the Syrian airbases are largely vacated and now consist of little more than concrete bows and runways, Phrump´s list of targets is short. But we know, they are big criminals and any building could be declared a chemical weapons factory.
The reaction could be that Russia and Syria throw Phrump out of al-Tanf. Also, terrorist training camps in Hasakah could be targeted in response. A Russian General also spoke about torpedos as possible weapons against cruise missile destroyers.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Update:
> 
> What do the Russians expect? They think that Phrump is going to fire his old rockets at first. Tomahawks Block I or II maybe. When the Syrian and Russian air defenses are engaged in intercepting these old missiles, Phrump wants to fart the smart rockets that then can freely hit the actual targets. The Russians think that 30 % of the missiles intercepted is a good result (includes Syrian air defense). But maybe the source underestimates the Syrian air defense.
> Since the Syrian airbases are largely vacated and now consist of little more than concrete bows and runways, Phrump´s list of targets is short. But we know, they are big criminals and any building could be declared a chemical weapons factory.



the ass-lickers are back into chest thumping


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Update:
> ...


Donald is a really loud chest thumper but after all he´s a washout boasting of threatening a weakened country. A total flop. The aggressions will end, no matter how severe they are and nothing is accomplished. Maybe, some people will die, they will be added to his criminal record.
But the strikes will weaken the US position in Syria, further lowering its reputation in the world and show that the West is ruled by a bunch of madmen from a time prior to civilization.
President Assad will be - like Gadaffi - Amnesty´s hero of human rights - but unlike Gadaffi he will be in office when his enemies ain´t.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 12, 2018)

Update:

They have already spotted a "Barrel Bomb Science Facility" and a "Chemical Barrel Bomb Factory".

"But a source, who spoke on the condition of anonymity, told CNBC the U.S. was considering striking eight potential targets. Those targets include two Syrian airfields, a research center and a chemical weapons facility."

US considering 8 possible targets in Syria — Trump says decision coming 'fairly soon'


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




roflmao @ gadaffi-duck   "hero of human rights"


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Update:
> 
> What do the Russians expect? They think that Phrump is going to fire his old rockets at first. Tomahawks Block I or II maybe. When the Syrian and Russian air defenses are engaged in intercepting these old missiles, Phrump wants to fart the smart rockets that then can freely hit the actual targets. The Russians think that 30 % of the missiles intercepted is a good result (includes Syrian air defense). But maybe the source underestimates the Syrian air defense.
> Since the Syrian airbases are largely vacated and now consist of little more than concrete bows and runways, Phrump´s list of targets is short. But we know, they are big criminals and any building could be declared a chemical weapons factory.
> The reaction could be that Russia and Syria throw Phrump out of al-Tanf. Also, terrorist training camps in Hasakah could be targeted in response. A Russian General also spoke about torpedos as possible weapons against cruise missile destroyers.



Update...more like frantic speculations.
All has left is a mirroring tactic, and waiting.

Tell me how much is a Ruble worth in the last couple of days ?


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You really still think that Assad holds such a considerable position on his own, that it's all about him??


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 12, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Assad is the top of the top ----number one  GRAND BAATHIST-----
now that mass murderers    Gamel Abdul Nasser and
Saddam Hussein are dead as door nails <ahumdiallah


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> The Syrian air defense is on high alert.
> 
> "The Syrian Air Defense forces have been placed on high alert across the country amid reports of an imminent U.S. attack on Syria.
> 
> ...


It will not matter if it comes...............but yes they would be on high alert.


----------



## skye (Apr 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> *German government TV ARD explains: Fake footage by US-funded "White Helmets" created weeks before alleged attack!*




Thank you for that.

The "White Helmets" in Syria   are a joke ...they do that all the time.... they are  experts  in "saving" people after false false chemical attacks! lol


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Well Saddam Hussein received a historically symbolic justice, he proclaimed himself Nebuchadnezzar.

All this personality worship got me into thinking, 
does Assad have a historic personality, he or his father compared to?


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2018)

skye said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > *German government TV ARD explains: Fake footage by US-funded "White Helmets" created weeks before alleged attack!*
> ...



Names, location, anything?


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2018)

Alleged satellite images shows Russian warships leaving Syrian port amid strike threat

The satellite operator iSi, which had previously released photos of Russia’s latest fifth-generation Su-57 jets, stationed at Hmeymim airbase in Syria, has now published two pictures of what the company says to be Russian warships leaving the Port of Tartus in Syria.

The company claims that the vessels are now deployed at sea due to possible future airstrikes. The operator identified the warships to be an Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate, two Kilo-Class submarines, a Ropucha-class landing ship and several others.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 12, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Assad is the one who holds the country together. Go to Youtube search pro Assad rally (or pro Gadaffi) and look if your politicians enjoy a support anywhere near that.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Large pro Merkel rally:


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 12, 2018)

Update:
Visas granted to four OPCW experts.

Russia continues airstrikes in Hama and Idlib and monitors the area. According to sources, terrorist armies prepare to launch offensives after US attacks.
Given that the US is building a coalition, it is possible and plausible that they plan more than a limited missile strike. Maybe, there will be air support for HTS, aka Nusra Front, Al-Qaeda. But this is not confirmed and it could just be a larger wave of terror missiles or nothing at all.
Nato has also provided direct air support to Al-Qaeda and ISIS forces in Libya, preluded and applauded by western media. This time, media support is limited as reality has reached many people through the Internet.

Syria officially grants visas to four OPCW experts to examine Douma attack (video)
Russia not deterred by US threats, launches several airstrikes in Idlib


----------



## rylah (Apr 13, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Oh give me a break, one murders half of his opposition then expels the other half ...and those who left cry out of joy for the SUN of HUMANITY...






Yes sane countries jail politicians and prime ministers because they have a working system, the Assad's through 40+ years of tyranny had only one way - WAR AGAINST THEIR OWN PEOPLE.

I have a lot to say about Qaddafi, but Assad isn't even remotely the chief of his domain as Qaddafi was, he's merely a desperate tyrant who has no other choice but to go and murder his opposition out of existence exactly like his father did, because Syria is a fragmented society, tribal, and Assad's don't even represent the strongest tribe/clan.

We've been over this so spare me with Your Stalinist idiocy, You don't know even half of what hides behind this desperate adoration,  or what cultural forms dominate the place.

Go pull someone else's leg with Your personality cults .Sheesh.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 13, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...




SO true------if there is any  LEADER that should make the civilized
world  CRINGE-------it is the one that crowds of hysterical people
cheer  FERVENTLY.        With an apology to my fellow females-----
hysterical old women in babushkas waving flags and holding pictures
aloft and throwing kisses---------can be nice old ladies-----but I do not
credit the WHOLE DAMN MOB------with political savvy-----or collective
genius.     (PS----I am an old lady------often known to don a babushka---------so I can say it)       If hysterical mobs are to be credited-------
ELVIS  would have been crowned earth emperor  (in my day---back
then)    As for those people who post up PICTURES of cheering
crowds in support of their  FAVES-----------as PROOF of the value of
their faves-------c'mon now capt blei and tiny.    Adolf's adoring
crowds were even BIGGER AND LOUDER AND MORE MAUDLIN


----------



## rylah (Apr 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Basically it's a question of collectivist vs individualist society, as Putin would put it, and I think he's correct in a way.
I'm comfortable in a society of individuals who're motivated to question life, challenge authority in a civilized manner without being gunned down. My society is madly critical of its govt, and we even have openly declared enemies in our parliament just to spice the conversation up.

As for the babushka mobs... without disrespect because they did go through a lot, but there seems to be a strange romance with poverty and desperation. I've heard a sad Russian joke that maybe sums it up - _"if Your husband doesn't beat You he doesn't love You"_. Maybe this explains the strange adoration channeled at a figure with notable mustache, who murders them with true compatriot love.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 13, 2018)

rylah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...




the babushka mob to which I referred is not the RUSSIAN group---
it is now the group of the  ADORATION OF ASSAD  (of all people). 
Stalin---at least-----was kinda attractive  (in a perverse way) -----
but ASSAD  looks to me like  ODO--the shape-shifter


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 13, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Zionist babbling. Mass murdering civilians but accusing Assad, alliance with Saudi Arabia but babbling about freedom. Attacking countries but talking about international law. Abducting and torturing people but talking about human rights. AXIS of EVIL.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 13, 2018)

In the wake of Trump´s threats, ISIS re-emerges in the Qalamoun Mountains and inches closer to one of Syria´s most important air base that currently can´t help repel them. That´s Phrump. Reinforcements arrive.
In the east, SDF and SAA could clash soon.
Iraq will not allow the US set back the situation.


"On the sidelines of the Arab League Summit in Riyadh, Iraqi Foreign Minister Ibrahim Ja’afari told reporters that he does not support any foreign attacks on Syria.

“If you strike Syria, it is a disaster, a loss of all considerations, and a danger to all of our countries,” Ja’afari told reporters, as quoted by Kurdistan 24.

“We will not allow this foolishness to repeat itself,” he added.

Ja’afari’s comments somewhat differ from Iraqi Prime Minister Haidar Al-‘Abadi, who recently had a conversation with U.S. Donald Trump about not taking sides with the latter’s nation or Russia." (-> link)

ISIS advances within distance of important Syrian air defense base
Major showdown between US and Russian backed forces in Deir Ezzor as both sides commit reinforcements
Iraqi FM warns US against attacking Syria


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 13, 2018)

More information:

Giftgasangriff in Syrien: Moskau wirft London Inszenierung vor


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 13, 2018)

No more titanium for the US?

Russia Might Stop Supplying Titanium to US in Response to Sanctions - Lawmaker - Muraselon


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



I am wondering why you believe Jews should rule over non Jews, use violence to maintain that rule and continue to live in the area, while the Alawites and Christians should not defend themselves from a Sunni Islamist takeover which would result in the end of their existence in Syria.  You are one strange puppy.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 13, 2018)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Jews "rule"  Syria?      FINALLY!!!!!!    GOOD NEWS


----------



## rylah (Apr 14, 2018)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Because they get elected each couple of years by Jewish and non-Jewish citizens.
To say it in short  - our govt doesn't start a war against its' own citizens if we want reelections.


----------



## rylah (Apr 14, 2018)

Reports about a wandering French rocket from yesterday...

# Urgent unknown explosion in the area of Jabal Ezzan countryside # Southern Aleppo and the escalation of tongues of flame in one of the largest # Iranian bases north of Syria.
Step News Agency on Twitter


URGENT Our correspondent: An unknown explosion in the area of Mount Ezzan in southern Aleppo.
#AleppoAMC
مركز حلب الإعلامي on Twitter

Unknown raids hit positions of pro-regime militias in Jabal Ezzan in Aleppo countryside
قناة الحدث on Twitter

Urgent # Syria Activists: a huge explosion shaking mountain # Azan South # Aleppo is taken by the Iranian militia military base
الخليج أونلاين on Twitter

Probably missed the action because went to a local bar or something...


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 14, 2018)

rylah 

Syria does have a good air defense, you agree?


----------



## rylah (Apr 14, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah
> 
> Syria does have a good air defense, you agree?



According to Russian reports yes, according to Pentagon - below selling point.

Hard to tell when Russians had so much time for preparation and prior info about the targets.
Again You seem to loose the whole point of the exercise thinking it was military.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 14, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah
> ...


Remnants of intercepted croissants, rylah:


----------



## rylah (Apr 14, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Oh my... You've got a picture, it's total capitulation.
What will the Americans do now??

I guess it saved dozens of Iranians the last hour....who were not give a half week notice.
Draw Your own conclusions about how it works.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 14, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Who cares about that twitter claims?

Almost all Cruise Barrels were intercepted as well. The US claims not even one was intercepted. What clowns. They have pics on one building being destroyed. Did they send 112 cruise barrels to one building?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2018)

ЦРУ, Fox news и дедушка Королев

The remains of the English cruise missile Storm Shadow (also used by French troops under the acronym SCALP), shot down by Syrian air defense this night in the Homs area.

Newsroom - MBDA


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


pic taken from a tweeter feed sight............also.............


----------



## rylah (Apr 14, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Satellite pictures show specific groups of buildings being destroyed very precisely in the destined bases.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2018)

Brimstone Advanced Anti-Armour Missile - Army Technology

The pics are a dual mode seeker made by the UK............and are anti armor missile components........

U.S. Army Brimstone missile anti tank weapon..............


Who fired this LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## rylah (Apr 14, 2018)

Bleipriester
So how about  Ruble an Rial sales today in Moscow and Tehran?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 14, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Good you posted them for verification


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 14, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester
> So how about  Ruble an Rial sales today in Moscow and Tehran?


Better than Tomahawks...


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 14, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


What pic?


----------



## rylah (Apr 14, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No I didn't, it's what interests me the least, and You're looking at the wrong direction.
I'm sure they teach google skills in Deutschland.

So why don't You show us some of those Mission to Mars photos that the Russians posted a week ago?


----------



## rylah (Apr 14, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester
> ...



Yep count on Blei to respond seriously...

*Ruble falls to a 2016 low after Trump raises stakes with Russia over Syria*
The Russian ruble hit its lowest level against the dollar since November 2016, as tensions surrounding Syria intensify.

The currency briefly hit 65 versus one dollar after an early Wednesday tweet by President Donald Trump suggested that the U.S. was ready to launch missiles into Syria.


*Iran's currency is in free fall — time for the US to exploit it*

The Iranian rial plummeted this weekend to a record low of 58,880 to the dollar.  Usually, economic surprises are what drive a currency aggressively downward. But not this time. Rather, it was in large part a response to the news that President Trump selected John Bolton as his national security advisor.

Since last month’s announcement, the rial has lost 20 percent of its value, almost 15 percent of it in just the recent days. This week, as Bolton assumes his new role, the Iranian market fears the U.S. will pivot to more aggressive policies aimed at curbing Iran’s regional expansionism.


Should we compare the costs of 100 Tomhawks+ expenses versus the billions Iranians and Russians lost (and going)?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Your so called shot down pic............

It's an anti armor and tank system...................that you claim got shot down...............Primary purpose of that Dual Mode wreckage shown is to hit moving targets and armor...........

Were they firing tank rounds last night...................


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 14, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Its not from twitter but facebook. Syrian army members posted this pictures. The Syrian army and supporting militias have many tanks. Maybe, Macron wanted to hit some.

But always keep in mind that the European nations are pretenders and have no real armies. They cannot afford an intense 6 years aerial campaign like the Syrian airforce can. Without the US, those dachshunds would not dare to attack a sovereign nation like Syria.


"Washington, Apr 16 (ANI): NATO is running short of crucial ammunition like precision bombs following less than a month into the Libyan conflict, indicating the limitations of the participating European Union nations in sustaining the military action over an extended period of time, NATO and U.S. officials have said."

Yahoo


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


They weren't hitting tanks last night.........lol


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 14, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Looks like they did not hit much last night, anyway. And as I indicated, their ammo choice might be quite limited...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Really..............you really gonna try and sell that.........lol

Look........be thankful it was a limited Strike........be thankful you knew it was coming..........

You didn't shoot down squat............and I haven't found it yet.......but that was an anti tank guidance system pic.....

For all I know the pic was from somewhere in Iraq.


----------



## rylah (Apr 15, 2018)

Turkish media sources: Loud sounds of blasts in #Assad controlled areas in #DeirEzzor
Eagle Syrian on Twitter

Intensive presence of warplanes circling over Eastern region, mostly in #DeirEzzor and it's countryside this moment . #Syria April 14
انتباه الشام - AEJ خليل on Twitter

Unknown explosion shakes occupied #DeirEzzor city now. #Syria April 14
انتباه الشام - AEJ خليل on Twitter

4 raids aériens sur des positions de l'armée Assad à #DeirezZor #Syrie #Syria [via Al-Jazeera]
Captain Henry on Twitter

8 air strikes on Regime and iranian militias spots within thirty minutes in Deir Ezzor #Syria
yalla souriya on Twitter

*(yet to be confirmed)


----------



## rylah (Apr 15, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



With all that desperate Stalinist rhetorics, adoration.... isn't Syria easier to understand if one looks at it as a micro USSR?

Same techniques, same divisions of national ethnic groups...same "elections" and fear of own people...KGB officer ruling the country.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 15, 2018)

rylah said:


> Turkish media sources: Loud sounds of blasts in #Assad controlled areas in #DeirEzzor
> Eagle Syrian on Twitter
> 
> Intensive presence of warplanes circling over Eastern region, mostly in #DeirEzzor and it's countryside this moment . #Syria April 14
> ...



"According to an official military source, no foreign airstrikes occurred on Sunday; however, their were many explosions inside both southern Aleppo and Deir Ezzor.

These explosions were due to the Syrian Arab Army’s demining teams clearing explosives around those fronts.

The source added that the reason for the demining was to allow Syrian troops to move towards the militant front-lines."

Syrian military denies any foreign airstrikes on their positions in southern Aleppo


----------



## rylah (Apr 15, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Turkish media sources: Loud sounds of blasts in #Assad controlled areas in #DeirEzzor
> ...


Syrian military....denies lot's of things.
Let's just say, I'll wait for my sources...

Does one cause big fire when demining goes the way it should?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 15, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


You are not demining the normal way at the front lines. You just fire shells at the ground were mines could be.


----------



## rylah (Apr 15, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Ok.. I'll look that up.
So where do You think it goes from here?

And if I may a personal question -I see You care a lot about Syria, do You have relatives in the region?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 15, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


The first result is that there is no result. Nothing has changed.

No, I do not have relatives in Syria or elsewhere in the region. But beside common sense there is a security interest.
Nato has tried since 2011 to turn countries over to terrorist control. And from Tunisia to Syria - they somehow all surround Europe.
This is a very bad thing to happen. It may not happen. Governments like that in Damascus did not always stand for the democratic values we in the West know.
But that doesn´t mean that people in Syria were not allowed to do what they want to do. So why should I care about hypocritical accusations toward Damascus while we "enjoy" monsters like the Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz, cameras everywhere, ect? Assad is a pillar of freedom and stability and this is what we need, not warmongering criminals working against their own peoples. I wish we had a chancellor like Assad.


----------



## rylah (Apr 15, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Wow! that's a word Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz 

Sorry I'm too sleepy, will read it tomorrow. Be well.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 15, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Read also this tomorrow, good night:
"In early 2017, Maas proposed the "Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz" ("network enforcement law") to combat online hate speech and fake news. The United Nations responded with a letter, warning that several democratic freedoms were under attack. The proposed law was met with criticism throughout Germany from industry associations, IT experts, scientists, net-politicians, lawyers, privacy activists and civil rights campaigners who regard it as unconstitutional and defiant of EU-law and warn of "catastrophic effects for freedom of expression", causing online platforms to drastically censor online speech, resulting in privatization of legal enforcement and abolishing online anonymity.

The law was passed on 30 June 2017. It also requires social networks, such as Facebook and Twitter, to publish a biannual report on received complaints and how they dealt with them. Fines of up to €50m are possible for companies that "systematically refuse to act or do not set up a proper complaint management system" and some warn that this threat of punishment may motivate companies to delete content rather than risk punishment."
Heiko Maas - Wikipedia


----------



## rylah (Apr 16, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



 Ok I think I start to understand Your position, couple of things to comment on:

1.* Seems to me* that Your concern with countries surrounding Europe has a link to the refugee problem Germany faces. The concern is valid. I haven't met Syrian refugees when I was in Germany but I did visit immigrant neighborhoods, and had long conversations with the Arabs and one African pastor who seemed to manage peace in their neighborhood. This looked very uncomfortabe, alarming - he actually had certain streets he couldn't enter. I was questioned by Turks about my origins before they told where I could go grab a bite. This is very unhealthy. We don't have these things even in Israel.

2. The comparison between Assad and the internet law as much as cameras...well being a middle easterner.. it just looks naive to me . The relativity in morale signals that You guys in Germany are in deep denial with yourselves. *And really I don't try to be disrespectful.  *I myself had a shock when all that surveillance was installed in my country.
But in reality there's a real mess and massacres one just cannot put in comparison to cameras...this is REAL, not on Your TV. R-E-A-L-I-T-Y... This naivity probably  comes from the fact that Germany, fortunately, didn't experience war in 70 years, and has been run over by some lunatic..I've heard very successful Germans telling me their country is getting occupied.
Really from a middle eastern perspective this looks...well pretty funny to say the least.
But the law is STUPID and TYRANNICAL. You should get the communists OUT, believe me we know.

3. As for calling Assad a freedom beacon..You know my opinion. But I can say to You that without Iran my country would enjoy a relative quiet with Assad for another decade, we were at a state of war but no significant hostilities for at least a decade. So that I'm willing recognize and appreciate.

4. But when You say - that You don't need warmongers who work against their people...well I just cannot agree this is Assad. I know too much about Kurds. Please respect that this is my side.


If I sum it up...I'd suggest You visit the middle east once, not the one in Your town , but a real country, even preferably a traditional Muslim one, so that You can comprehend and compare to Your country. I think such an experience could put things in a healthy perspective and make You see what goes on the ground beyond western TV.
But frankly it doesn't seem You care, or interested too much beyond what You see is an attempt to defend Your country, and somehow this leads to  unquestionable support for Assad.
I can understand that - but I also understand that.. an average middle easterner looking at what bs You buy simply laughs. Most of Europe looks naive and easy to manipulate.

I really don't want to be disrespectful but this is what I see, being born in the middle east and visiting Germany a couple of times. Also it seems to me that when the day comes Your men will have to deal with a real challenge - and as much as the minorities - it won't be pretty at all.
Only then will You understand the middle east.

Hope this didn't come off as disrespectful.


----------



## rylah (Apr 16, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



 If a guy incites to murder on the net - must be cencored for public security.
If just another stupid idiot expressing views people might not like...well go argue with him, or use that to prove idiots are idiots - DON'T SHUT THE CONVERSATION. This is alarming., to say the least. I'd feel really uncomfortable in a country where idiots can't express their opinions 

Although not sure how connected to Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2018)

rylah said:


> 1.* Seems to me* that Your concern with countries surrounding Europe has a link to the refugee problem Germany faces. The concern is valid. I haven't met Syrian refugees when I was in Germany but I did visit immigrant neighborhoods, and had long conversations with the Arabs and one African pastor who seemed to manage peace in their neighborhood. This looked very uncomfortabe, alarming - he actually had certain streets he couldn't enter. I was questioned by Turks about my origins before they told where I could go grab a bite. This is very unhealthy. We don't have these things even in Israel.


Immigration is a major problem in Europe. We have been importing people we cannot need here, and they spread crime and take over whole cities. That´s not even related to the refugee crisis but has been a major problem before. The security concern of mine is that a we cannot need a giant ISIS caliphate spreading from Africa to the Middle East. Europe would be next. And before that we would have a dozen Islamist attacks per day in Europe - and this would be impossible without the immigration in question.




rylah said:


> 2. The comparison between Assad and the internet law as much as cameras...well being a middle easterner.. it just looks naive to me . The relativity in morale signals that You guys in Germany are in deep denial with yourselves. *And really I don't try to be disrespectful.  *I myself had a shock when all that surveillance was installed in my country.
> But in reality there's a real mess and massacres one just cannot put in comparison to cameras...this is REAL, not on Your TV. R-E-A-L-I-T-Y... This naivity probably  comes from the fact that Germany, fortunately, didn't experience war in 70 years, and has been run over by some lunatic..I've heard very successful Germans telling me their country is getting occupied.
> Really from a middle eastern perspective this looks...well pretty funny to say the least.
> But the law is STUPID and TYRANNICAL. You should get the communists OUT, believe me we know.


I am not afraid of real communists. All they do is to wish a better form of government. When a mass monitoring becomes necessary it must be done - but only until it is no longer necessary. Politics that lead to the need of mass monitoring are the actual problem. Remove the cause and everything is fine - but they don´t and continue... 




rylah said:


> 3. As for calling Assad a freedom beacon..You know my opinion. But I can say to You that without Iran my country would enjoy a relative quiet with Assad for another decade, we were at a state of war but no significant hostilities for at least a decade. So that I'm willing recognize and appreciate.


“The uniqueness of this great nation is its freedom; the right how to dress, speak and live according to one’s own choice."
That´s the actual Syria. People go to the government and say they are afraid of all the potato bags and the government removes the potato bags. There has been an increase of Islamism in Syria for decades.
However, one of Assad´s first actions was to offer Israel recognition, peace and normal relations - in return for the occupied Golan Heights. But you can imagine that US backed leaderships are not interested in compromises. They drive Syria toward Iran and Hezbollah.




rylah said:


> 4. But when You say - that You don't need warmongers who work against their people...well I just cannot agree this is Assad. I know too much about Kurds. Please respect that this is my side.


Rethink it. What if some Israelis want to separate? Syria was mellow when dealing with the Kurds. Look at Turkey for a different example. But Kurds also like to blow stuff up sometimes. However, Kurds fare well in Syria, even foreign Kurds can gain Syrian nationality. "Oppression" is really the wrong term here.




rylah said:


> If I sum it up...I'd suggest You visit the middle east once, not the one in Your town , but a real country, even preferably a traditional Muslim one, so that You can comprehend and compare to Your country. I think such an experience could put things in a healthy perspective and make You see what goes on the ground beyond western TV.
> But frankly it doesn't seem You care, or interested too much beyond what You see is an attempt to defend Your country, and somehow this leads to  unquestionable support for Assad.
> I can understand that - but I also understand that.. an average middle easterner looking at what bs You buy simply laughs. Most of Europe looks naive and easy to manipulate.
> 
> ...


And here´s where Assad moves in again. The Syrian government ensures that Syria can remain a free society, Islamists get no chance. But they also get their own way of living. If two parties want to solve a case using Sharia law - they are free to do that.
There were limitations. Syria banned Facebook in 2007 - sorry, it was due to a flood of hasbara trolls making anti-government agitation. Maybe not the best way to deal with it, but it is a thing of the past anyway.




rylah said:


> If a guy incites to murder on the net - must be cencored for public security.
> If just another stupid idiot expressing views people might not like...well go argue with him, or use that to prove idiots are idiots - DON'T SHUT THE CONVERSATION. This is alarming., to say the least. I'd feel really uncomfortable in a country where idiots can't express their opinions
> 
> Although not sure how connected to Syria.


You cannot censore stuff on Facebook. When you say at home, this or that guy must be killed, it won´t be censored, deleted. And most of the stuff posted on Facebook remains within the community in support of it. So nobody is going to report it. And such posts that your example describes - we can´t take them serious. Also, Islamists use Facebook to pose with severed heads and coordinate attacks - that´s an actual problem but there is little they do about it. So the new fantastic law - what is it really about - as it can´t cover anything belonging to freedom of speech. It´s only effect is more monitoring, censoring in advance is very possible anywhere in the Internet.
It´s not connected to Syria - it was an example for hypocrisy when talking about a mysterious "Assad Regime".


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2018)

Israeli attacks on one or more Syrian air bases reported  - maybe Russians were attacked.

Israeli missiles target military base allegedly filled with Russian soldiers: unconfirmed
Update: Syrian state media reports 9 Israeli missiles intercepted


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2018)

Trump announces withdrawal from Syria and cancels new sanctions against Russia.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2018)

from captain blei
Immigration is a major problem in Europe. We have been importing people we cannot need here, and they spread crime and take over whole cities. That´s not even related to the refugee crisis but has been a major problem before. The security concern of mine is that a we cannot need a giant ISIS caliphate spreading from Africa to the Middle East. Europe would be next. And before that we would have a dozen Islamist attacks per day in Europe - and this would be impossible without the immigration in question.

   from capt. blei-------Islamic terrorism in Europe is ok so long as it
    is not   ISIS   Islamic terrorism.    Caliphatism leading to genocides
    in Africa and Asia is ok -----so long as it does not spread to Europe. 
    Baathist terrorism is ok wherever Baathists want to terrorize----
    Hezbollian terrorism (Shiite terrorism)  is ok so long as the object is
    not europe


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> from captain blei
> Immigration is a major problem in Europe. We have been importing people we cannot need here, and they spread crime and take over whole cities. That´s not even related to the refugee crisis but has been a major problem before. The security concern of mine is that a we cannot need a giant ISIS caliphate spreading from Africa to the Middle East. Europe would be next. And before that we would have a dozen Islamist attacks per day in Europe - and this would be impossible without the immigration in question.
> 
> from capt. blei-------Islamic terrorism in Europe is ok so long as it
> ...



capt blei   termed my post  "funny"--------for about the thousandth time.   
When he is stumped he hits the  "funny"  icon


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 17, 2018)

Russian Report:

"According to the report, one hundred and three (103) US, British and French cruise missiles fired at Syria were engaged by a range of Syrian air defense systems including Pantsir-S1, Buk-M2, Kub, Strela-10, Osa, S-125 and S-200 that, in turn, replied with 112 surface-to-air missiles (SAM).


In order, the effectiveness of these air defense systems were recorded as follows:


*Pantsir-S1:* 25 missiles fired, 23 hits scored.
*Buk-M2:* 29 missiles fired, 24 hits scored.
*Kub:* 21 missiles fired, 11 hits scored.
*Strela-10:* 5 missiles fired, 3 hits scored.
*Osa:* 11 missiles fired, 5 hits scored.
*S-125: *13 missiles fired, 5 hits scored.
*S-200:* 8 missiles fired, 0 hits scored.
The complete ineffectiveness of the S-200 to successfully engage any of the attacking cruise missiles has been put down to the SAM system’s biased design towards intercepting high-altitude aircraft, not low-flying missiles.

The statistics likely fail to account for Western cruise missiles that were downed or driven off target due to ‘soft-kill’ electronic warfare systems  – something which Russian sources will never confirm the use of.

In any case, going by official numbers, the interception rate of Syrian air defenses during the US-led missile attack stands at about 70 percent."

Russian military releases full report for US-led missile attack on Syria, what air defense systems were used and their effectiveness

7 Phrump missiles, maybe one or two of them al-Mayda missiles got through, no French Phrumpon missiles got through.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2018)

He did it again


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Israeli attacks on one or more Syrian air bases reported  - maybe Russians were attacked.
> 
> Israeli missiles target military base allegedly filled with Russian soldiers: unconfirmed
> Update: Syrian state media reports 9 Israeli missiles intercepted



There was no attack. 
Russian should have kept an eye on and protect its' technology, her so called allies can't keep a secret.


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Trump announces withdrawal from Syria and cancels new sanctions against Russia.



Trump invited Putin to the WH.


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> He did it again



Chemical attack? 
I hear reports about chlorine, if true it's a poke in the eye.
If I understand correctly Obama made sure those were not considered unlawful.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli attacks on one or more Syrian air bases reported  - maybe Russians were attacked.
> ...


Israel doesn´t confirm strikes. Rumors say, Israel is interested in the T-4 base because advanced Iranian air defense might be deployed there.


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > 1.* Seems to me* that Your concern with countries surrounding Europe has a link to the refugee problem Germany faces. The concern is valid. I haven't met Syrian refugees when I was in Germany but I did visit immigrant neighborhoods, and had long conversations with the Arabs and one African pastor who seemed to manage peace in their neighborhood. This looked very uncomfortabe, alarming - he actually had certain streets he couldn't enter. I was questioned by Turks about my origins before they told where I could go grab a bite. This is very unhealthy. We don't have these things even in Israel.
> ...



Immigration - my impression was that the country faced a bit different problem regarding immigrants. Germany has a great social care, but it looks like signaled that it had virtually no problem with wide layers of society milking it forever, even before the Syrian war - I was told this about many Russians by a Russian who's a society.. Your country. The Turk- Kurd problem crossed into Your borders as well.
Police - DOES NOT display enough authority, or give a sense of security.
The country is very divided to my impression and there's an alarming stress in the air.

Communists - foreign to me, don't like any marxists, stalinists or any of that.
In the middle east there're royals. When they begin to mask in new imperial ideologies it leads them away from the roots, and creates even less sense. Looks like a total contradiction for deeply traditional societies to go into extremely secular ideologies. This is destruction of the Arab world and spirit.

Paper bag analogy - funny, but it's not Europe where this is natural. This doesn't impress me at all. As much as Assad's, both father and son propositions. We hear them totally differently than You might. That was a badly disguised political play for the west, but meant a totally different message for the middle east. I remember comparing it to "an invitation to rape our women".
But if we we put those insulting 'propositions' aside and discuss a real possible reconciliation, there's always a basic question - what can Syria offer Israel?

Israelis are the only true friend Kurds have. If situation allowed we'd help them even more and openly - they deserve it. Somehow we have a place in our hearts for Kurds, and have a deep understanding of what they're going through. People who kept to their land, traditions, language and culture, in spite of those who try to shove Arabism down their throats - deserve recognition and our friendly support. Good news from Kurds always make us happy.

Assad moves in or moves out - is not what's gonna change the important considerations. In my view he's the main reason for the unrest. But if Syrians, who remained and survived want him...their choice, they deserve it for good and for bad.


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Blei.... I tell You what I know. There were no jets flying  before or during the reports online.
The same exact systems were exposed for all to see, days later they fired for nothing in the sky.

The boasting articles to keep the image are a good sign.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Immigration - my impression was that the country faced a bit different problem regarding immigrants. Germany has a great social care, but it looks like signaled that it had virtually no problem with wide layers of society milking it forever, even before the Syrian war - I was told this about many Russians by a Russian. The Turk- Kurd problem crossed into Your borders as well.
> Police - DOES NOT display enough authority, or give a sense of security.
> The country is very divided to my impression and there's an alarming stress in the air.


The Turk-Kurd problem came with the Turks and Kurds. I remember from my youth that when they have a dispute when playing soccer, the fellow Turk suddenly turned into a "fucking Kurd". A German and European problem is the lack of national identity. It is a political agenda imposed on the peoples. What the "libs" ignore is that those they welcome here, don´t share their values.




rylah said:


> Communists - foreign to me, don't like any marxists, stalinists or any of that.
> In the middle east there're royals. When they begin to mask in new imperial ideologies it leads them away from the roots, and creates even less sense. Looks like a total contradiction for deeply traditional societies to go into extremely secular ideologies. This is destruction of the Arab world and spirit.


Syria is secular but in no way extrem. Religions are respected and have official government representatives. Communism is a misunderstood term. It describes a society that doesn´t know the hardships that humans suffer today. Communism is basically the paradise on earth. There is no money, no poverty and no exploitation. So the idea is not a bad one. But it is actually very hard to accomplish. Socialism, on the other hand, is the way toward Communism. And those who practice it, differ in their way how they do it. Hardliners are Cuba and North Korea. Others, like Venezuela, allow private economy in large scales. Syria has developed a large private economy since Bashar Assad came into power.




rylah said:


> Paper bag analogy - funny, but it's not Europe where this is natural. This doesn't impress me at all. As much as Assad's, both father and son propositions. We hear them totally differently than You might. That was a badly disguised political play for the west, but meant a totally different message for the middle east. I remember comparing it to "an invitation to rape our women".
> But if we we put those insulting 'propositions' aside and discuss a real possible reconciliation, there's always a basic question - what can Syrian offer Israel?


Syria and Israel are still at war. So I didn´t expect anything else. Israel is backed by the west, its population originates from the West. So Israel is not so depended on local relations. However, local trade and cooperation could be established on a larger scale. Israel could invest in Syria´s economy. Together, they could cooperate against shared threats. As mediator, Syria could represent Israel´s interests in the Muslim neighborhood. In return, Israel could represent Syria´s interests in the West.
Many threats would vanish as a result. I just read: "Israel is a fortress but not yet a home". Israel can finally become a home as Syria could help Israel to be accepted in the Middle East, something the US cannot.




rylah said:


> Israelis are the only true friend Kurds have. If situation allowed we'd help them even more and openly - they deserve it. Somehow we have a place in our hearts for Kurds, and have a deep understanding of what they're going through. People who kept to their land, traditions, language and culture, in spite of those who try to shove Arabism down their throats - deserve recognition and our friendly support. Good news from Kurds always make us happy.


I see a very different picture. Your government supports the Kurds because they wish to break up Syria and Iraq, maybe also Iran and Turkey. Except for the cheap oil from Iraqi Kurdistan, that Israel resold, there is no actual relationship.




rylah said:


> Assad moves in or moves out - is not what's gonna change the important considerations. In my view he's the main reason for the unrest. But if Syrians, who remained and survived want him...their choice, they deserve it for good and for bad.


The 2011 protests are portrayed in a false context. They were not about "Assad must go". The demands were the end of the state of emergency and more internet freedom. Those demands were accepted and the state of emergency was lifted and Facebook allowed. They had their discussion boards before, by the way.
But the situation worsened already before. Armed Islamists appeared in many places. They shot at demonstrators and security personell, attacked government buildings and beheaded people. That weapons were supplied by the West before in covert operations. Example for coverage: State TV says Syrian military starts to leave Daraa


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


The advanced air defense that Syria has again is reality. I have no reason to doubt their claims, even if some are exaggerated.


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No one ever underestimated the AA systems installed in Syria.
That's not the issue - cyber warfare has a bigger potential to cause damage in many cases. 
In other cases it has a potential to prevent war without firing a bullet or even arriving at the place.
Sometimes it's a mere report that looks threatening but signals cooling down..like a couple of two sided messages about a engaging all of reserves in the early morning...because You want to have a day off. They get it. I think Assad has the least interest to go into another war, it's the allies around him who might drag him into one. And now all those allies look on the sides and have themselves to decide if the war is worth it because among many others Arabs won't give up on the Iranian advances all around the middle east. Assad can't decide for them, barely for himself.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


It depends solely on the direction the current war takes. Assad has already officially told Iran to leave Syria after the war and Iran agreed. As long as other powers try to fuel the war with staged chemical attacks, ect, Iran will stay. If Trump succeeds in deploying the Saudi military in Syria, this will not help.


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I hear about Iran taking Syrian resources as payment for help in war.
I hear about population exchange with Shia flooding from the east on Iran directions.

I didn't hear anything of substance about Assad telling Iran to leave. 
Nothing that I could take seriously, do You have something to show me?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



1. I didn´t hear about that but it sounds fair. Iran´s aid is not only military, it is also economically and they help rebuilding. I heard, Iran is also funding some Syrian deals with Russia.
2. I have no sources for this claim. But if true, how do both points matter?

3. Iran´s presence is not about Israel. This is what I have, it sounds a bit different from what I said but the result is the same:

"SOCHI, January 30. /TASS/. Iranian military forces are present in Syria at the invitation of the country’s government and will be withdrawn at Damascus’ request, Iran’s Deputy Foreign Minister for Arab and African Affairs Hossein Jaberi Ansari told reporters on Tuesday.

"When all the tasks are achieved, Iranian forces will leave the country with the consent of the Syrian authorities," he stated.

"They are there at the Syrian government’s request to resolve issues that the Syrian people have been facing," the Iranian deputy foreign minister stressed."

Iran to pull forces from Syria at Damascus’ request — diplomat


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Not even remotely what You think it says.
They're on the ground, attempting to get close.
Their goals were openly stated.

Assad's allies have to consider on their own if Iranian revolution is worth the efforts and consequences of war. Many Arabs have no other choice but to confront Iran - Assad and Israel are not their main concerns right now. The question for his allies remains.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


It´s up Israel to change polices. Israel, Iran, Syria need to get to the negotiation table and get rid of that issues that help nobody. Instead, two blocks are emerging, one led by Saudi Arabia and one led by Iran. There is few Iranian military in Syria by the way. The aid mostly consists of militias, Iranian, Iraqi, Afghan. They pose no security threat to Israel.

Israeli Minister: Main threat is the Israeli security policy, not Hamas, Hezbollah or Iran


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


This seems a funny logic
What policies should Israel change in regards to Iran's declarations and detailed plans to destroy it? Assad and the Russians know exactly what's going on, they were pointed and explained very clearly and in various ways.

Your link doesn't show ANY of that, it's unlikely that he said any of it either.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


The link leads to the main page. I could not find the article cited as source because it is Hebrew. 
So here´s an alternate source: Bennett: Leadership's 'stagnated thinking' is main threat to Israel's security

Israel and Iran need to talk. There is no reason not to accept each other. Giving a try doesn´t cost anything.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Rylah----you are arguing with a self declared Baathist/Stalinist


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I can neither find that exact reference in this link.
He might have referred to something totally different.

But that's not the issue. There were times when Israel and the people in Iran were allies...
nothing changed on the Israeli side that isn't up to new cooperations, we're always busy doing exactly that succeeding in building new bridges. 
Our message is clear -we'll do everything we can to get the ayatollahs away from us, and that we don't have anything with the people. Our job is to do everything we can to make their plans fails. Iranian people can support that if they choose and make clear to their rulers that they don't want any war with Israel. In the meantime I see Iran fighting it's own people.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > He did it again
> ...



chlorine gas kills children----they can die immediately or DAYS 
LATER --depending on dose.  -----the death is excruciating-----
suffocation.   Have you ever seen a child having a severe asthma
attack?       not unlawful?       the stuff is CERTAINLY on the
terrorism agents list that homeland security worries about.   We
have special protocols in place


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



that was before 1979 when national social shiitism kicked in.  
It is the Shiite version of baathism


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


I am not responsible when you are in permanent disbelieve of what I say. Here´s my last try on this:
Bennett: Real threat to Israel is leaders' complacency


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

But that's not the issue. There were times when Israel and the people in Iran were allies...
nothing changed on the Israeli side that isn't up to new cooperations, we're always busy doing exactly that - succeeding in building new bridges.
Our message is clear -we'll do everything we can to get the ayatollahs away from us, and that we don't have anything with the people. Our job is to do everything we can to make their plans fail. Iranian people can support that if they choose and make clear to their rulers that they don't want any war with Israel, and I think many express exactly that, because they are not threatened by any Israeli troops on their borders. Never said that they're going to erase them from the map...it's a big difference and even the Iranian people understand that.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

Rylah----are you familiar with the  "prophet"   Samuel ?    He
screwed the lives of both King Saul and King David----Naftali
has a  SAMUEL complex


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Read it again.

"We must ask ourselves how it can be that, in all our struggles against Hamas and Hezbollah, we are left bleeding* but the head of the hydra has remained immune*. We need to ask whether the state's budget really covers the correct priorities. We must ask these questions boldly, and without prejudice."


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Rylah----are you familiar with the  "prophet"   Samuel ?    He
> screwed the lives of both King Saul and King David----Naftali
> has a  SAMUEL complex



I think You're digging too deep when it's clear what he meant. It wasn't about backing down, but hitting at the head.

Samuel was G-d's messenger, which man was danger to him?  
 Naftali is a politician who's main tool of survival is by trying to pass Netanyahu from the right.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Captain Blei's ability to comprehend is marred by his religion---
baathism and a particular version of Schadenfreude


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> But that's not the issue. There were times when Israel and the people in Iran were allies...
> nothing changed on the Israeli side that isn't up to new cooperations, we're always busy doing exactly that - succeeding in building new bridges.
> Our message is clear -we'll do everything we can to get the ayatollahs away from us, and that we don't have anything with the people. Our job is to do everything we can to make their plans fail. Iranian people can support that if they choose and make clear to their rulers that they don't want any war with Israel, and I think many express exactly that, because they are not threatened by any Israeli troops on their borders. Never said that they're going to erase them from the map...it's a big difference and even the Iranian people understand that.


Iran´s actual concern is certainly not Israel but the "occupying regime" and the US that both want war against Iran. You have to agree that the current situation will not lead to a change. Iran is too big for Israel and Israel is backed by the USA. And the constant US attacks on Iran make sure the Iranian leadership does not lack public support.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I still wait for the day at which you will contribute something constructive to a discussion.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Rylah----are you familiar with the  "prophet"   Samuel ?    He
> ...



you hit the nail on the head-----naftali has a SAMUEL COMPLEX ---  well that's my opinion      "danger"????     I do believe that
Naftali is SINCERE


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > But that's not the issue. There were times when Israel and the people in Iran were allies...
> ...



"constant attacks on Iran"   ???????????


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Rylah----are you familiar with the  "prophet"   Samuel ?    He
> ...


Haha, that can only fail.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

what can  "only fail"     Captain Blei-----naftali?    He is not
an Ayatoilet or a Fuhrer------he is a contributor and is no failure


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> what can  "only fail"     Captain Blei-----naftali?    He is not
> an Ayatoilet or a Fuhrer------he is a contributor and is no failure


"To pass Netanyahu from the right."

When will you start using your brain? What attacks, bla blub.


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > But that's not the issue. There were times when Israel and the people in Iran were allies...
> ...



Sorry this is pure none sense.
Iran has no word in those matters.
It's a badly masked excuse to push the revolution forward encircling the whole region.
It's not about the US or Israel, but the ayatollahs advances in all directions and against all players at once.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what can  "only fail"     Captain Blei-----naftali?    He is not
> ...



"to pass Netanyahu from the right"----is a reasonable
insight,  Capt Blei------but your statement re: ME----indicates
that you are stumped again


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



so true----to complete----and Iran's ALLIANCES  with pathetic
victims ---like Syria        (the assad government reminds me of
Vichy,............      poor little bashar.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Iran is a big country with people of 80 million. They are a natural regional power. And they are sovereign whereas the Shah was controlled by the US. There is no way around them and Israel will have to get along with them. And, who knows, Iran could become a secular country in the future. The society will not take the religious limitations forever.

Rohani warns hardliners of dwindling piety, unblocks social networks


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



the shah was no more controlled by THE US    than the ayatoilets
complain that they are "controlled by the US"     It is a canard.
A secular Iran is not a KHOMEINI IRAN------in fact------it is more
like an Iran with a peacock throne and not a likely Baathist/Russian ally


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


So?

"Following the coup, the United States helped re-install the Shah. In the first three weeks, the American government gave Iran $68 million in emergency aid, and an additional $1.2 billion over the next decade. In this era that ensued, until the fall of the shah in 1979, Iran was one of the United States' closest allies. The US also played a critical role in founding the Shah's brutal secret police to keep him in power. A U.S. Army colonel working for the CIA was sent to Persia in September 1953 to guide local personnel in creating the organization and in March 1955, the Army colonel was "replaced with a more permanent team of five career CIA officers, including specialists in covert operations, intelligence analysis, and counterintelligence, including Major General Herbert Norman Schwarzkopf who "trained virtually all of the first generation of SAVAK personnel." In 1956 this agency was reorganized and given the name _Sazeman-e Ettela'at va Amniyat-e Keshvar_ (SAVAK).These in turn were replaced by SAVAK's own instructors in 1965."

Iran–United States relations - Wikipedia


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



LOL  @ wiki.      "BRUTAL --usa-mossad-invented- SAVAK"  
is a worn out islamo Nazi  canard. ------not to imply that
Iranian Savak was NOT brutal--------it just got replaced by
far more BRUTAL------Ayatoilet now allied with super brutal
BAATHIST  assadism


----------

